# Slow theft



## Zum (May 9, 2021)

Things are getting crazy ,even in small rural towns with stealing.
First i thought about some type of GPS tracking device, but i dont want to pay a monthly subsciption. Im thinking now I might take a tire off and put the boat on jack stands. I already have the coupler locked and motor chained, dont feel like taking the coupler off but may chain the axle to a tree. I realize this would only slow theivies down but just wondering what others are doing to deter thevies? I have a dog and plenty guns but we cant always be home.


----------



## maintenanceguy (May 9, 2021)

taking off the tires and putting them back on every time you use the boat is too much work. Talk to your home owners insurance broker and get theft insurance on the boat. Then don't worry about it.


----------



## LDUBS (May 9, 2021)

I have my boat in a side yard behind a locked 6' high locked gate. I use both a hitch lock and a coupler pin lock. It isn't theft-proof against a determined criminal. It might be more than the average lazy thief wants to deal with. We also have cameras. From all of the Ring videos I've seen, I've come to the conclusion thieves could care less about the cameras. 

When all is said and done I think my best deterrent is the nice old lady across the street who keeps track of everything happening in the neighborhood. Haha. 

We live in a town that is thought to be fairly crime free and we still do all this stuff. Kind of sad.

Edit: This is the hitch lock I use. Not too pricey.


----------



## GTS225 (May 9, 2021)

What's the joke? Start flying an ISIS flag, and the FBI will keep tabs on you and yours as a matter of course. :LOL2: :shock: #-o 

Roger


----------



## MrGiggles (May 9, 2021)

Nothing is theft proof, unfortunately. If they want it bad enough, they'll take it. The best thing you can do is make it as inconvenient as possible for them, so they move on to the neighbors.

I wouldn't want to remove the tires, that is too inconvenient, a removable swing away tongue with a chain around the frame and through a wheel would be enough IMO. If your motor is small enough to be carried away, bolt it down, most motors have holes in the clamp bracket. 

A locking hitch coupler is not that secure, a locked 2" coupler can still be slipped over a modified 1 7/8" ball and towed away, the safety chains can even be wrapped around the tongue and used for towing as well. Best to remove the tongue altogether and leave nothing for them to work with.


----------



## jethro (May 10, 2021)

There is only one, sure fire way to combat thieves, and I employ it to the fullest. A very good, constantly updated and complete insurance policy. 

Stop worrying about your stuff getting stolen and just insure the ever loving ---- out of it. My boat is insured for about $10k higher than what it would actually sell for. Yes, I pay probably $40 a year higher for this level of coverage but if my boat get's stolen I will get a check for $23 grand.

The only other thing I do is a cheap, simple trailer coupler lock. Yes it can be defeated in about 8 seconds, as I have proven when the key broke off in it once. It's just there for compliance.


----------



## LDUBS (May 13, 2021)

Another reason to replace the coupler pin with a lock is to prevent some knucklehead from walking by and undoing it just for fun.


----------



## ClemsonAlum (May 13, 2021)

Eventually if I ever get a boat that is worth stealing, I might pour a small concrete footer in the yard with a big fold down D ring in it. Then 3/4" chain the tongue to it with a commercial grade hardened padlock. Also boat insurance as said above.

-Kurt


----------



## gogittum (May 15, 2021)

Trouble with any lock and/or chain, hardened or not is that any punk with a battery powered angle grinder with cut-off wheel can cut it off in a few seconds flat.

The only one I've seen that would really be a deterrent has a flange that slips over the rim around the ball coupler, then a piece locks up inside it. I had one, years ago. A quick google search showed me this one that is similar but much heavier duty - and a helluva lot more expensive: https://www.amplock.com/product/brp2/?home A thief would hafta sit down and work at it for quite a while to get this thing off.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 15, 2021)

If your going to spend big money on a lock check youtube's Lock Picking lawyer first.
Some of those expensive locks are junk.


----------



## ClemsonAlum (May 15, 2021)

I am all about testing products...but how many crooks are really using angle grinders and lock picks to steal boats? I would bet most are using some cheap bolt cutters? Need to ask a local officer or sheriff deputy.

-Kurt


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 15, 2021)

A ramset will bust them open in 1 second.


----------



## gogittum (May 15, 2021)

I posted the above as a heads up. Not promoting that super expensive lock but using it as an example of what does work. As I stated, the one I had was far less expensive but it didn't show up on a quick google search. Anything else I've seen can be cut off in seconds with a cut-off wheel.

Don't discount what people may have in the trunk of their car. If they're prowling for something to steal, you can bet they'll have the means to take it.


----------



## LDUBS (May 17, 2021)

I just renewed my annual ins premium. Went up 18%. According to the insurer it was a general rate increase in Calif. Still at $161 pretty decent for an agreed amount policy.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 18, 2021)

I am considering a remote security camera for our acreage (no internet at all). Does anyone know how I could broadcast a signal? Convenience store free wi-fi is 3 miles away, not sure that is legal thought. I have heard of Amateur radio packet transmitter. Is that the way to go?

Had my stored truck stolen from this property already.

Maybe a camera would get the license plate of the thieves.


----------



## GTS225 (May 18, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I am considering a remote security camera for our acreage (no internet at all). Does anyone know how I could broadcast a signal? Convenience store free wi-fi is 3 miles away, not sure that is legal thought. I have heard of Amateur radio packet transmitter. Is that the way to go?
> 
> Had my stored truck stolen from this property already.
> 
> Maybe a camera would get the license plate of the thieves.



Maybe a pair of trail/game cameras?

Roger


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for the excellent idea. I think that will work!


----------



## MrGiggles (May 18, 2021)

GTS225 said:


> CedarRiverScooter said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering a remote security camera for our acreage (no internet at all). Does anyone know how I could broadcast a signal? Convenience store free wi-fi is 3 miles away, not sure that is legal thought. I have heard of Amateur radio packet transmitter. Is that the way to go?
> ...



Best to get a cellular cam that emails the photos. They're expensive, and require a monthly subscription, but they're the only guaranteed way to get your photos. 

If the thieves see your camera, they may steal it as well, or at least grab the SD card. Then you're SOL.


----------



## GTS225 (May 19, 2021)

MrGiggles said:


> Best to get a cellular cam that emails the photos. They're expensive, and require a monthly subscription, but they're the only guaranteed way to get your photos.
> If the thieves see your camera, they may steal it as well, or at least grab the SD card. Then you're SOL.



This is a downfall of trail/game cameras. The ir lights can give it away. That's why I suggested a pair.........one of them well hidden, and the other not-so-well hidden. The less hidden one could be considered a sacrifice, as long as you get pics on the second one. Especially if they lead to an arrest of the thieves.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (May 19, 2021)

Google bicycle alarm. The one I looked at made a 113 dB alarm. Remote controlled. It is set off by movement of the bike (or boat in our case). First it gives a warning chirp. If movement continues, it goes full on. Might be a good additional deterrent. Cost under $20.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 19, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I am considering a remote security camera for our acreage (no internet at all). Does anyone know how I could broadcast a signal? Convenience store free wi-fi is 3 miles away, not sure that is legal thought. I have heard of Amateur radio packet transmitter. Is that the way to go?
> 
> Had my stored truck stolen from this property already.
> 
> Maybe a camera would get the license plate of the thieves.



Google WIFI in an RV.
Some of this people have figured it out.


----------



## gogittum (May 24, 2021)

Got thinking about this yesterday while working on refurbing my 16 ft Starcraft. (I finished the trailer, now back to the boat) How about.....use an old ball with the threads cut off....or a billiards ball or similar.....to fill the socket on the trailer hitch to prevent it being set over a thief's hitch ball, then use a Master trailer lock ?? (https://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-Trailer-Purpose-Padlocks/dp/B004TGTUGG/ref=asc_df_B004TGTUGG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309778504998&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=911031910796061311&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012338&hvtargid=pla-569591301264&psc=1)

The Master lock (I have 2, keyed alike) is hardened and armored, with shields to prevent bolt cutters getting in to the pin and is about as secure as you can get with reasonable equipment. You could put washers in the gap to prevent a cutoff wheel getting down in to the pin without major effort.

Quick, cheap and easy....and about as secure as you can get.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 24, 2021)

I do the old ball in my trailers coupling.
I'm thinking of modifying the safety chains with towing rated quick links so I can remove the chains. That way criminals can't use them to drag my trailers away


----------



## gogittum (May 25, 2021)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I do the old ball in my trailers coupling.
> I'm thinking of modifying the safety chains with towing rated quick links so I can remove the chains. That way criminals can't use them to drag my trailers away



Good Deal. Did you cut the threaded portion off the old ball ?? Thieves could set it on a hitch and put a new nut on it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 25, 2021)

gogittum said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I do the old ball in my trailers coupling.
> ...


One of them I did it had been cross threated a no longer usable the other had internal threads. My nephew took it to his welding class he filled it with scrap then used a stick welder to cap it


----------



## MrGiggles (May 26, 2021)

gogittum said:


> Got thinking about this yesterday while working on refurbing my 16 ft Starcraft. (I finished the trailer, now back to the boat) How about.....use an old ball with the threads cut off....or a billiards ball or similar.....to fill the socket on the trailer hitch to prevent it being set over a thief's hitch ball, then use a Master trailer lock ?? (https://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-Trailer-Purpose-Padlocks/dp/B004TGTUGG/ref=asc_df_B004TGTUGG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309778504998&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=911031910796061311&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012338&hvtargid=pla-569591301264&psc=1)
> 
> The Master lock (I have 2, keyed alike) is hardened and armored, with shields to prevent bolt cutters getting in to the pin and is about as secure as you can get with reasonable equipment. You could put washers in the gap to prevent a cutoff wheel getting down in to the pin without major effort.
> 
> Quick, cheap and easy....and about as secure as you can get.



The problem there is that you can disassemble the ball latch from the bottom in 30 seconds with a pair of pliers, drop the ball, and away you go. Most thieves probably aren't that smart, but you never know. You could solve it by welding a plate or something onto the ball so the nut that holds the latch together is inaccessible.


----------



## Vader809 (Jun 5, 2021)

Some of you are teaching would be thieves, just how easy it is to steal a boat or trailer. Insurance is about the best way for hopefully replacing what was stolen. 
But even Insurance won't lessen the frustration and disappointment. It's more of a fear of the unknown, as in, will everything be replaced?


----------



## jethro (Jun 7, 2021)

Vader809 said:


> Some of you are teaching would be thieves, just how easy it is to steal a boat or trailer. Insurance is about the best way for hopefully replacing what was stolen.
> But even Insurance won't lessen the frustration and disappointment. It's more of a fear of the unknown, as in, will everything be replaced?



Yup, but can't live in fear.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 6, 2021)

I just read about GPS trackers that can be installed in boats, RVs, etc. The one I took a quick peek at had a monthly fee which I thought was kind of high. Might be others with more reasonable subscription costs.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 9, 2021)

OK, I'm really not obsessing about this. But, I was on an RV forum and just read what I think could be a very creative approach. 

The concept is something like this. Hide your trailer plug up under the tongue somewhere it cannot be seen. Then run a dummy plug that will look like the trailer connector. From here you have two options: 

Option 1) Short all the wires in the dummy plug together. When the thief plugs in it will short out their lights and they will be pulled over by the PD. 

Option 2) Send 120v to the dummy plug. When the thief plugs in his vehicle wiring will be toast. I like this option!


----------



## gogittum (Jul 9, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> I just read about GPS trackers that can be installed in boats, RVs, etc. The one I took a quick peek at had a monthly fee which I thought was kind of high. Might be others with more reasonable subscription costs.



I dug in my heels at pet trackers partly because of subscriptions, but mostly because most of the areas I hiked in the SW New Mexico mountains were out of range of cellular signals. Much of my hiking is in very remote areas and tho' my girl is good about staying near, sometimes she follows her nose.....and I felt some such thing would be a good idea.

Then I heard about one called "Findster" that advertised no cell subscription required, etc., etc. Checked into it more and they have a dedicated radio frequency that the collar unit uses to communicate with the human's unit, which also communicates via Bluetooth to your cell phone. Sounded good, so I bought one.

It's a European unit, sent from Portugal, very well made with good visual appeal.

I'm very pleased. It has a bit of a learning curve - the instructions are poor - but the map on the phone shows exactly where she is and it has a setting that will take you directly to your pet, straight line. Battery life seems to be pretty good, but there's no actual display of charge or time remaining.

Range is limited - I think 1 mile, but don't quote me.....and it's a mile anywhere. Doesn't depend on cell coverage. Something like this may work for other objects as well - such as boats. The 2 units are very small, about an inch square. I've had mine for a year, so it's likely others are available now.


----------



## Zum (Jul 14, 2021)

Lol...probably be me when I forget about it


----------



## Slimcowboy1978 (Jul 25, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> …* I have heard of Amateur radio packet transmitter. Is that the way to go?*
> 
> Had my stored truck stolen from this property already.
> 
> Maybe a camera would get the license plate of the thieves.



Packet radio would be way to slow to transmit video. A still picture takes about 2 minutes to transmit (slow scan tv is actually just pictures, not video). Also the regulations surrounding amateur radio you can’t transmit longer than 10 minutes and your call sign has to be transmitted at 10 minute interval.

A department store WiFi extender won’t have the three mile range you need. I set up a mesh network to work remote radio operations and with a very high quality networking station I can only get coverage up to about 1/4 mile with 6 antenna repeaters. 

How about a cellular device hooked up to a raspberry pi?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 25, 2021)

Slimcowboy1978 said:


> CedarRiverScooter said:
> 
> 
> > …* I have heard of Amateur radio packet transmitter. Is that the way to go?*
> ...




I'm pretty backwards when it comes to this stuff. I know I get a pic/video on my cell phone if someone comes to my front door. All I need is wifi or cellular wherever I happen to be. Seems the same could be done with a camera pointed at my boat.


----------



## kofkorn (Jul 26, 2021)

What about putting a tile someplace a thief wouldn't find (top of the Trolling motor or Tucked under the console). The tile uses Bluetooth from many phones to report where it's location is. If the boat is parked or used anywhere near a cell phone, it should show up.

https://www.thetileapp.com


----------



## jethro (Jul 28, 2021)

kofkorn said:


> What about putting a tile someplace a thief wouldn't find (top of the Trolling motor or Tucked under the console). The tile uses Bluetooth from many phones to report where it's location is. If the boat is parked or used anywhere near a cell phone, it should show up.
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com



I tried a Tile at one point and was very disappointed with it's performance. It's dodgy at best.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 8, 2021)

Vader809 said:


> Some of you are teaching would be thieves, just how easy it is to steal a boat or trailer. Insurance is about the best way for hopefully replacing what was stolen.
> But even Insurance won't lessen the frustration and disappointment. It's more of a fear of the unknown, as in, will everything be replaced?



How many boat thieves are there on this forum though?


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2021)

Apple has one now that looks interesting. 

We are an apple family...wife and 3 kids so sharing of apps and music, tracking, and what not works for us.

https://www.apple.com/airtag/


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 8, 2021)

I ordered this camera:
Vosker

It has a zero cost cell plan (Albeit not HD).

I'll let everyone know how it works in a few weeks.


----------

